
Jordan Peterson: Why You Have to Fight Postmodernism - dmac0415
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/video/2017/06/05/jordan_peterson_why_you_have_to_fight_postmodernism.html
======
semolina
why did you link this reactionary garbage

